# Marriage Registration UK



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

I maintain a UK address, and according to Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs I am "Resident and Ordinarily Resident" in the UK, though I intend never to return there.

I have recently married a Filipina, and hope to live here with her for the rest of my days, but I would like to register the marriage in the UK.

The gov.uk site has all sorts of info for those wishing to return to the UK with their foreign-born spouses, but no answers for anyone in my position.

Can anyone advise?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Darby Allen said:


> I maintain a UK address, and according to Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs I am "Resident and Ordinarily Resident" in the UK, though I intend never to return there.
> 
> I have recently married a Filipina, and hope to live here with her for the rest of my days, but I would like to register the marriage in the UK.
> 
> ...


First, congratulations on your new marriage..

For something as important as legal issues in marriage and citizenship, you need accurate info and not guesses or possibly outdated info by members here.

It's best to contact the UK Embassy In Manila for what you need so you are sure to get it right the first time. Either call or pay them a visit in person.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been married now coming up for 20 years and we are both living in the UK. We have not registered the marriage here in the UK and see no pressing need to. Why do you want to do this.


----------

